# www.mma-factory.net



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Its been a long time coming and its still a working progress but ive Finally got a mma clothing & gear website up and running

www.mma-factory.net

Check it out - thoughts/opinions fire away

At the moment the range is pretty much Silver star, Hayabusa, warrior and Tapout

im still updating the site so more products will be going on daily

Let us know what you think guys

Nice one

Marc


----------



## smithio (Aug 30, 2008)

Looks really good mate - great stuff!


----------



## JonnyH (Aug 17, 2008)

Great Site!! shall be looking forward to purchasing a few items in the future, nice work!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

marc can ya get back to my email please, i need to buy some stuff tghis weekend


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

just replying to you now mate will be a few mins


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Liking the Hayabusa's, if I ever see money ever again I will be on your store in a heartbeat....*IF* I ever see money again that is lol


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Great news Marc, I'll be ordering some stuff in the near future.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

top gear Marc - as I have been in the shop and seen the stuff the Hayabusa and silver stuff is really cool - top quality too, see you soon with my wallet!!!!:happy:


----------



## lummo (Jan 24, 2009)

Site looks great, I shall be spending some of my hard earned as soon as I have some!


----------



## davemfox (Oct 8, 2009)

:whs

Dave


----------

